# Who makes 3/4" port roman fillers?



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Any manufacturers still doing 3/4" roman filler valves for big flow on big tubs? I've asked around a bit and did a bit of digging on the interweb, but have come up with nothing.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Maybe grohe is,check with them. I know kohler makes a shower valve with a flow rate of 18 gpm. so might check with kohler. I'd do a grohe before a kohler any day.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Maybe grohe is,check with them. I know kohler makes a shower valve with a flow rate of 18 gpm. so might check with kohler. I'd do a grohe before a kohler any day.


Ya, I'm not a big fan of Kohler brass. Their pottery and cast iron is good though.

On the other hand I'm not a big fan of Grohe either. Too much plastic in the trim.

I just Googled a bit and I see Jado is 3/4". I think I've installed maybe *one* Jado in my entire illustrious career, so I know next to nothing about them except that they're expensive.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

futz said:


> Ya, I'm not a big fan of Kohler brass. Their pottery and cast iron is good though.
> 
> On the other hand I'm not a big fan of Grohe either. Too much plastic in the trim.
> 
> I just Googled a bit and I see Jado is 3/4". I think I've installed maybe *one* Jado in my entire illustrious career, so I know next to nothing about them except that they're expensive.


I think you may have found one quicker than it took to post the original post eh?


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I think you may have found one quicker than it took to post the original post eh?


Ya, I was lazy. 

Went to the Grohe site and I see some of the Grohe valves are 3/4".

Not sure I can do lever handles though. The faucet has to mount on the deck outside the tub, and pretty close to the tub edge. The tub has a fairly high rim and a sort of ridge/armrest thing halfway down the side, so I need a *big* hi-arc spout.

I'm starting to think I may just let the HO's go troll the showrooms themselves. Let them go through this misery instead of me. I was gently pushing Delta Lahara, but I just remembered they have a pretty big lever handle too... Hmm...


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

futz said:


> Ya, I was lazy.
> 
> Went to the Grohe site and I see some of the Grohe valves are 3/4".
> 
> ...


 Thats funny!!!I'm doin a remodel right now and all this same shiot just came up......They went with a lahara. I just talked about all this with a H.O lastweek.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Thats funny!!!I'm doin a remodel right now and all this same shiot just came up......They went with a lahara. I just talked about all this with a H.O lastweek.


Heh.  That is amusing. Lahara is ultra popular right now in the plumbing fashion biz. I sell tons of them.

That Lahara handle is pretty tall. The lever swing is probably high enough up the tub edge that it would work. Just have to convince this HO that 1/2" valves will flow enough to fill that big tub in a reasonable amount of time.

Hmm... I just thought of an angle to maybe keep him in 1/2" valves. I'm installing a Rinnai R94LSi. Maybe the 3/4" valves will flow too much to work well with that heater.  I'm off to research some more...


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Ya! The Lahara flows around 17GPM total at the pressure I'll be working at. So 8.5GPM per side. That pretty much taps out the hot water available from the Rinnai. I think 3/4" valves would end up making the hot side flow luke-warm instead of hot. Not a good recipe for a happy customer. Better they wait a bit longer for the tub to fill.

Owner supplied the tub, so I'm not totally sure which Maax it is. But if the tub is the one I think it is, it holds 87 US gallons. At 17GPM it's a five minute fill with the Lahara. Not so bad, I think...


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

grohe 
hansgrohe
watermark (sucks)
new port brass
kohler
I know there are more. I've installed tons of them. I try and think of some more tonight when i cant sleep and post more tomorrow


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

house plumber said:


> grohe
> hansgrohe
> watermark (sucks)
> new port brass
> ...


Dornbracht
Jado
Kallista
Rohl
THG
Waterware
California Brass

Just off the top of my head.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

latoscana


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Cisal, Rohl makes them I believe


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Since we ar tossing names..you forgot Sheryl WAgner, Sigma, and Phyllrich.
I dont know if they make 3/4 but name dropping is fun.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

stillaround said:


> Since we ar tossing names..you forgot Sheryl WAgner, Sigma, and Phyllrich.
> I dont know if they make 3/4 but name dropping is fun.


 
who is name dropping?


----------



## piercekiltoff (Jul 22, 2009)

Do you guys have to modify the shower heads? I always thought that federal law required the flow restriction devices in all the valves, but then I turn around and see all these high flow heads in houses....


----------

